# Time broken



## cane (Jan 21, 2009)

on my freebsd box I have setup NTP syncing but after I run the command ntpdate -v -b time-a.nist.gov it sets the time corrrectly but the clock stays static at that time forever


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 21, 2009)

dude, you have frozen time!  CONGRATS! lol  

that is weird.  

Follow this to make sure you got everything...it shouldnt be too difficult...i just did it on 7.1 and that didnt happen to me...

http://devnulled.com/content/2004/08/how-to-set-the-system-clock-in-freebsd-and-keep-it-updated/


----------



## gentoobob (Jan 21, 2009)

try a different NTP server also, test it to make sure.


----------



## sniper007 (Jan 21, 2009)

gentoobob said:
			
		

> that is weird.



indeed


----------



## cane (Jan 21, 2009)

if i type the date command a bunch of times it lists
Wed Jan 21 13:12:30 CST 2009

the 30 wich i assume are seconds move about as fast at a minute should
which is weird 

do note that this is on a vmware box but i don't think that should be pushing the load to wear the time lags


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2009)

try adding to /boot/loader.conf:

```
kern.herz=100
```


----------

